# G21SF Prices in Your Area



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Been doing some window shopping and have noticed in my area that the prices for the Glock 21SF seem to vary greatly. So what do the prices look like for it in your area?


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

BOught mine today. Asking price was 550 I traded in a G37 gap so I dont really know what I paid LOL


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Landed mine some time ago. With tax it ended up being $575.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

what is retail?


----------



## GSRevs (Oct 9, 2008)

They have one in town @ $550.


----------

